# [SOLVED] How to you want to open this type of file?



## Dylanatstrumble

Win 8.1 (64 bit)

On start up, after all icons etc are in place, I get prompted with the message, "How do you want to open this type of file". If I just click anywhere on the Desktop, it disappears. 

I have run sfc /scannow 3 times , I have run DISM and it fixed a few corrupt files. I have run cc cleaner on the registry. I have run Malwarebytes (with the latest updates) and it is still there.

The only process in Start-up is Windows Host Process (Rundll32)

Any thoughts, anyone?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

First off, never run CCleaner's registry cleaner. It can ruin your PC from usage and require a full reinstall.

Do you have a CD in your CD tray?


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Thanks for your reply, 
No I don't have a CD in the drive, although I recently had to perform a reg edit to get the computer to see the CD drive..I can't recall if the issue started at that time.


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Here are the instructions that I followed

*1.* Open Registry Editor and go to following key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\atapi\​ *2.* Create a new key *Controller0* under *atapi* key.
*3.* Select the new *Controller0* key and in right-side pane, create new DWORD *EnumDevice1* and set its value to *1*
*3.* Close Registry Editor and restart your system.
That's it. Now you'll be able to see your CD/DVD drive in My Computer window.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Undo your changes to see if it helps.


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Ni I did not have a CD in the drive, but I recently had to edit the reg so that the PC could see the optical drive

Here are the instructions that I followed

*1.* Open Registry Editor and go to following key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\atapi\​ *2.* Create a new key *Controller0* under *atapi* key.
*3.* Select the new *Controller0* key and in right-side pane, create new DWORD *EnumDevice1* and set its value to *1*
*3.* Close Registry Editor and restart your system.
That's it. Now you'll be able to see your CD/DVD drive in My Computer window.


I returned to the reg edit and deleted that to see if that would make a difference. It did not. However the running of Scannow and DISM this morning seem to have allowed the PC to see the drive and so that new line turns out to be no longer needed.


I still have the issue


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

What type of file is trying to run?

Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## joeten

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Hi I would suggest you try a clean boot How to perform a clean boot in Windows since you don't mention choosing any program or clicking any icon, perhaps something is trying to start prompting the message.


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Thanks again for your follow up There does not appear to be a file (??). I just get the generic list of options in alphabetic order, starting with with 7-Zip and onwards. The same you would get when trying to open a file type that Windows is not familiar with As I said, all I have to do is click anywhere on the desktop (nowhere near the dialog box and it just disappears)


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Thanks for the advise...unfortunately I have some work to do and won't be able to test this until the morning


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

What happens when you run say 7-Zip for the program?


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Morning,

Somewhat bizarrely I get the same issue with a clean boot. That surprised me. With regard to the second question, if I choose one of the program options eg 7zip, I briefy see what looks like a DOS window with the application name in the title bar and a blank screen below and it is gone. If I choose Adobe reader, The reader opens, but there is no file to read.


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Update: I decided to try using Notepad and received the following message "Cannot find the C:\Program.txt file" Do you want to create a new file. This I did and rebooted and received the following information "You have to rename to it to C:\Program1 or Windows will not operate properly.

I still get the same issue at Start Up. I am at the present running a fullMalwarebytes across the whole PC rather than just the System


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Update. Nothing found after Malwarebytes scan. I addition I searched Google with "Cannot find the C:\Program.txt file", and all I found was a link to this thread.

Over the years (I started with DOS) I have never had a unique error and so looking on the bright side, at least this is a first??!!


----------



## Panther063

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*



Dylanatstrumble said:


> Win 8.1 (64 bit)
> 
> On start up, after all icons etc are in place, I get prompted with the message, "How do you want to open this type of file". If I just click anywhere on the Desktop, it disappears.
> 
> I have run sfc /scannow 3 times
> Any thoughts, anyone?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Was there a text file after running Scannow?
Can you post the results of that scan here?


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*



Dylanatstrumble said:


> Update: I decided to try using Notepad and received the following message *"Cannot find the C:\Program.txt file" Do you want to create a new file. This I did and rebooted and received the following information "You have to rename to it to C:\Program1 or Windows will not operate properly.*
> 
> I still get the same issue at Start Up. I am at the present running a fullMalwarebytes across the whole PC rather than just the System


Highlighted in *bold* above, are these the EXACT error messages? If so, this looks malicious to me, I would recommend posting this to the Virus/Malware Help forum in my signature so that you can ensure you aren't infected. _Malwarebytes _alone is not enough to rid a PC of infections.


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

@Panther603, I am just running it again and will post results here


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

THere were no text messages only "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations"


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

SFC produces a log file called *CBS.log* in _C:\Windows\Logs\CBS_.

Your running SFC is futile. Check the hard drive.


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Hi ganjeii,

Ran chkdsk, no issues reported.


----------



## joeten

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

It sounds more and more like malware at work.


----------



## ganjeii

Dylanatstrumble said:


> Hi ganjeii,
> 
> Ran chkdsk, no issues reported.


My apologies I seem to have gotten this thread mixed up with another, please disregard my post about checking the hard drive. I'm with joeten, this sounds like malware.


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

Closing thread and moving it to virus thread


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*



ganjeii said:


> Highlighted in *bold* above, are these the EXACT error messages? If so, this looks malicious to me, I would recommend posting this to the Virus/Malware Help forum in my signature so that you can ensure you aren't infected. _Malwarebytes _alone is not enough to rid a PC of infections.


@ganjeii
I moved this to http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/how-do-you-want-to-open-this-type-of-file-846370.html.
I was not sure what you meant by under your signature, but it is there now


----------



## joeten

He meant the link just under the team banner which say's virus and malware help


----------



## shawnpb

Should this thread be re-opened so if virus help gives him a clean bill of health if the OP still has issues come back here?


----------



## joeten

The op can still come back and post if need be the thread is not closed JB, but if you want, you can use the thread tools to remove the solved.


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

Apologies if I screwed up by marking it solved, I just did not want it to seem as if I had 2 threads in different forums with the same issue. Incidentally the response time in this one appears to be a lot better!!

I just had to bump my post in the malware forum (72 hours), maybe they have more posts to deal with?


----------



## joeten

They can be exceptionally busy


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Good Day to all,

Ried over at Malware gave me a clean bill of health and agreed that I should return to seek a solution here. The discussion at Malware can be found here *http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/how-do-you-want-to-open-this-type-of-file-846370.html*.

I have looked in the registry at the run and runonce options and can see nothing.

I look forward to working with you to get rid of this infuriating window

Dylan


----------



## joeten

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Hi did we try this already Windows 8 Tip: Change File Associations | Windows 8 content from Paul Thurrott's SuperSite for Windows


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Hi Joeten,

Thanks for getting back to me. The problem with that approach is that I don't know what the file is.

Dylan


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Can you post a screenshot of this pop up please?


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Here we go, screen shot attached

regards

Dylan


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Lets take a look at what is running on start up

Please download Autoruns from Here

Once downloaded open *Autoruns* click on *File* -> *Save* -> Save the type as a *.txt document* and upload the report to your next post


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Thanks for getting back to me, please find attached the autoruns text file

Dylan


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Is that the full log? it looks like it is missing some entries.

The only Start up entries I can see in this log are



Code:


"C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup"	""	""	""	"05/06/2014 18:21"
+ "OpenVPN Client.lnk"	""	""	"c:\program files (x86)\openvpn technologies\openvpn client\core\uiboot.exe"	"10/11/2008 11:40"
"C:\Users\Steve\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup"	""	""	""	"11/06/2014 17:14"
+ "Dropbox.lnk"	"Dropbox"	"Dropbox, Inc."	"c:\users\steve\appdata\roaming\dropbox\bin\dropbox.exe"	"26/04/2014 03:31"
"HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run"	""	""	""	"04/06/2014 18:28"
+ "swg"	"GoogleToolbarNotifier"	"Google Inc."	"c:\program files (x86)\google\googletoolbarnotifier\googletoolbarnotifier.exe"	"12/05/2008 20:14"

Please go Here and run the 'fix' for *exe* and *lnk*.

Ran Autoruns again but this time right click on *Autoruns* -> *Run as Administrator*

Then post a log file back here

thanks


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Hi there,

I have run the "fixes for exe and lnk. no effect I am afraid.

I have also run the autoruns as Admin. Please find it attached

kind regards

Dylan


----------



## Go The Power

Hmm nothing strange there.

Let's see if this issue issue is a profile issue:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-au/windows/create-user-account#create-user-account=windows-8

Choose a local account


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Hi GTP,

I created a new user called FredBloggs and then logged on as him and even this poor totally innocent fictitious creation was asked the same question..."How do you want to open this type of file?".

I am now logged back in as myself and still being plagued by the pop up.

regards

Dylan


----------



## Panther063

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*



Dylanatstrumble said:


> I created a new user called FredBloggs and then logged on as him and even this poor totally innocent fictitious creation


I wonder how FredBloggs feels, considering he posted on this forum no more than a week ago? :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Hello Dylan,

I am not sure if Autoruns is still showing all the entries as I cant see any Antivirus listed either.

Can you please run Autoruns again -> options -> Filter options -> make sure the only option ticked is the first one.

Ran another can save the log

How long has this been happening for?

How often have you used the registry Cleaner from CCleaner? is this the only registry cleaner you have used?

Did you happen to save backups or a log of what was delete from CCLeaner?


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Hi,

I stopped some of the services. The only anti virus I have is Windows Defender, I deselected an AVG entry I saw in the list, as well as a few others that were not really needed such as all those Apple services.

It's been happening for about a month cc Cleaner is the only reg cleaner and yes I keep all the logs

I run it about once a month

I had noticed a new user called Hudson about a month or so back and had deleted that. I believe it was something to do with java, which I had needed for an installation a while back

The only user that should be on this computer is me (Admin) and of course the newly created Fred

regards

Dylan


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Sorry I should have said I keep all the back ups before running the cleaner...not the logs

Dylan


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

I did some testing on my computer and the only way I could get the same thing to pop up with the same box as you was to have a file with no file extension.

I ran a search on my computer for files with no file extension and ended up with a list of 9,816!

when you performed the clean boot did this same message appear?
Have you got anything running from Task Scheduler?

Please disable the following inside Autoruns



Code:


"HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run"	""	""	""	"04/06/2014 18:28"
X "swg"	"GoogleToolbarNotifier"	"Google Inc."	"c:\program files (x86)\google\googletoolbarnotifier\googletoolbarnotifier.exe"	"12/05/2008 20:14"

Then perform a Cold boot of windows 8 

open up *Command prompt* and enter in *shutdown /s /f /t 0 *


----------



## Dylanatstrumble

*Re: How to you want to open this type of file?*

Hooray!!!!!

I had already disabled the Google Toolbar Notifier but decided to take a look the never before opened Task Scheduler and saw that Orange.fr had inserted a LiveBox assistance app to start at logon. I disabled that performed a Cold Boot.

On restart no sign of that pop up. Just to check I re-enabled and restarted..and there it was.

I disabled and re-started..it was gone

Whew.

Many thanks to you GTP and the rest of the team here who made suggestions.

Now I can finally mow the lawn

regards 

Dylan


----------



## Go The Power

Your welcome. Glad we found the cause in the end.


----------

